# What would you do if your parents kicked you out?



## Prometheus7 (Mar 22, 2012)

Now obviously this question only applies to 18+ individuals.

But what would you do if your parents were going to kick you out?

Let's say you had 24 hours to prepare

1.Where is the first place you would go?

2.Who is the first person you would call?

Let's also say that you couldn't stay with another relative

3.What would you take with you?

4.How long would it take you to get access to food,money,clothing,and shelter?

5.Do you think you would make it? Or do you think you would give up?

Those of you with zero friends, how would you manage? Do you think you could go without asking anyone for help?

For an extra challenge (answer these 5 questions) let's say that you couldn't receive government assistance.

Looking forward to your answers.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Sleep in my awesome car.
Sneek into a motel room.
Panhandle for money.
Go to a Shelter.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I don't know. No one. Clothes, phone, ipod, books, whatever else I can fit in my car. Five minutes. Yes, I'd make it. I could live in my car until I find an apartment, wash clothes at the laundromat, use public restrooms, recharge my phone at work.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

1. An extended stay hotel
2. I wouldn't call anybody
3. Laptop, books for school, clothes, wallet and misc ****...
4. Immediately
5. I'd make it

None of my "friends" are in a position to be able to help me, so I wouldn't call them. I'd live off savings until I could find a job. I go to school on a scholarship that pays for almost everything, so I'd be pretty set during the school year.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

That's a tough one.
I really have no friends, and I am not close enough to any family members to ask to stay with them.
I guess I would live in my car or something, maybe occasionally sleep at a motel? I have two jobs so money is really no problem at all. I would take with me my phone, ipods, blanket, and clothes.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

y r u asking thisd??!! 

well, he used to say to me "I'll kick!!" few times when I was 18!! not sure y! 
======================
the law is on his side!! +18 male= go to the street!! if a girl= NO!!!!==>> she will get all the support she needs!! what a country


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

*1.Where is the first place you would go?* Probably my grandparents, procure a job, and get my own place. Probably make my way to L.A. or NYC. It'd give me the kick in the *** to do what I want.

*2.Who is the first person you would call?* Probably my grandparents.

*Let's also say that you couldn't stay with another relative.* Okay then, using my saving's I'd stay in a motel till I could get a job and my own place.

*3.What would you take with you?* My clothes, some books, my computer, my makeup/jewelry/other beauty things, and my cat.

*4.How long would it take you to get access to food,money,clothing,and shelter?* I have plenty of money saved up and a constant check coming in so that wouldn't be a worry.

*5.Do you think you would make it? Or do you think you would give up?* I'd make it, I'm a resourceful person.

*Those of you with zero friends, how would you manage? Do you think you could go without asking anyone for help?* Yes, I never like asking people for help anyway.

*For an extra challenge (answer these 5 questions) let's say that you couldn't receive government assistance.* Doesn't factor into my plan anyway.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

I have no other alternatives. If my parents kick me out, I'm on the street. Period.


----------



## Jr189 (Feb 10, 2012)

I would sleep in my car. Only bring few clothes with me. As for showering, idk.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

As others have said,I'd probably try to live in my car until I can find somewhere to live. Last resort is the Salvation Army hostel,where homeless people live


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Go live in the street. What other choice would I have?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Now obviously this question only applies to 18+ individuals.

But what would you do if your parents were going to kick you out?

Let's say you had 24 hours to prepare

1.Where is the first place you would go?
*
I'd pack my car and just start driving east.*

2.Who is the first person you would call?

*I don't have anyone to call.

* Let's also say that you couldn't stay with another relative

3.What would you take with you?

*Laptop. Clothes and a couple minor things. I could probably fit everything I need in my car and just sell the bulky junk I don't need.*

4.How long would it take you to get access to food,money,clothing,and shelter?

*I got plenty of money saved up so I'll be fine.

* 5.Do you think you would make it? Or do you think you would give up?

Those of you with zero friends, how would you manage? Do you think you could go without asking anyone for help?

*I'd probably be better than fine. Moving out would be the next step in getting my life going for real. Besides, so long as I have internet access, how would my life be any worse?*

For an extra challenge (answer these 5 questions) let's say that you couldn't receive government assistance.

Looking forward to your answers.


----------



## Volp (Apr 1, 2012)

Man, this is old school. Back in the day.. :teeth

I new a guy, his parents curbed him when he turned 18 (this was back in the 1950/1960's); he joined the Army.

This still happens today, but I think its a bit harsh if someone is only 18. Unless of course they were trouble.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

fonz said:


> As others have said,I'd probably try to live in my car until I can find somewhere to live. Last resort is the Salvation Army hostel,where homeless people live


You can always get a gym membership at one of the national chains and just shower there. 30 bucks a month is a lot cheaper than 500 a month for an apartment.


----------



## Volp (Apr 1, 2012)

arnie said:


> You can always get a gym membership at one of the national chains and just shower there. 30 bucks a month is a lot cheaper than 500 a month for an apartment.


Ha, rookie. I've been homeless, lived in my car. Its not easy and very depressing.

Learned a lot. Feel a lot for the poor.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I'd hang myself from the first tree branch I found that looked strong enough.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Kill myself


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

*1.Where is the first place you would go?* Best friend's house.

*2.Who is the first person you would call?* Best friend.

*3.What would you take with you?* ID, bank card, bus pass, cell phone, toiletries, cash, change of street clothes and work clothes, some food (like a box of granola bars), laptop.

*4.How long would it take you to get access to food,money,clothing,and shelter?* My best friend and brother could probably patch a few weeks together for me till I can find a cheap place to rent.
*
5.Do you think you would make it? Or do you think you would give up?*
On a purely survival front, I could probably make it for a couple years as I've been saving for this scenario since I was fifteen. However emotionally I'd be so heartbroken that I'm not sure if I could realistically make it.

*Those of you with zero friends, how would you manage? Do you think you could go without asking anyone for help?*
No, I can't even manage without people's help right now living at home. I'd be admitted to a mental institute if I had to go through all of that on my own.
*
For an extra challenge (answer these 5 questions) let's say that you couldn't receive government assistance.* Does this extend to all government assistance, like student loans for school? If so, I would have to beg my brother to support me for a few years while I attend nursing school, or take a bank loan instead.


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

1.Where is the first place you would go?
Probably take my car to the nearby park..and just sit there for a while.

2.Who is the first person you would call?
I have a lot of phone anxiety, so I'd probably text my online friends...

Let's also say that you couldn't stay with another relative

3.What would you take with you?
All my basic clothing, meds, my pet rats, soap, and my computer if possible.

4.How long would it take you to get access to food,money,clothing,and shelter?
I happen to be familiar with a homeless youth shelter for up to age 21, so it probably wouldn't be more than a week for food and shelter, but probably months before I could make money.

5.Do you think you would make it? Or do you think you would give up?
I think I could make it for a while, but ultimately break down and give up.

Those of you with zero friends, how would you manage? Do you think you could go without asking anyone for help?
Definitely not. I don't have any friends near me, but I do have online friends who I think would let me stay with them, if I could get enough plane money.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Try to move in with someone from SAS, lol.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Moved in with my verbally abusive, very immature bf who was exceedingly rich and refused to spend any of it on activities for us or me. It was a step up from my verbally abusive stepfather because this was someone below me in authority level so his words went from amusing to frustrating rather than harmful. That went on for 2 years till a relative died and I moved on to one of the family farms. Which went on for about 2 years until my aunt who managed the land went nutso and evicted us but by then I was married. So now I live in a condo my husband already owned before we got married until we can afford a house in the country. I know what one I want. We need the money before it finishes foreclosure. It's my friend's sister's and her husband screwed things up losing that plot of family land which has completely torn up my friend's mom. It's perfect for us and we are having no kids so I would be happy to give it back to them when we reach old age and end up dead or elsewhere. Since foreclosure can take 2-4years I'm hoping it's still there so we can do this for her and we'd have great neighbors and a great house.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

*But what would you do if your parents were going to kick you out?*

I would get my ****, put it in my car, and drive to my apartment. I would tell my gf and my best friend and would have my gf come live with me. I would get extra support from them during this until which time that I have stabilized my current living situation.

*Let's say you had 24 hours to prepare*

*1.Where is the first place you would go?*

I would go to my apartment. I mostly live at my parent's place right now cause I get lonely and depressed at my apartment which is in another city where I don't have any friends.

*2.Who is the first person you would call?*

My gf, then my best friend.

Let's also say that you couldn't stay with another relative

*3.What would you take with you?
*I'd guess my meds, my desktop computer, monitors, Ps2, Ps3, laptop, and my clothes, and put them in my car.
*4.How long would it take you to get access to food,money,clothing,and shelter?*
I'd grab something to eat on the way over to my apartment, and everything else would be there when i got there after the 50 minute drive.

*5.Do you think you would make it? Or do you think you would give up?*

Because I suddenly started to enjoy my life with my gf, yes I would make it. I'm a survivor!

*Those of you with zero friends, how would you manage? *

Having no friends there, I would assume I would have to force myself to make friends with others in the building.
*
Do you think you could go without asking anyone for help?*

NO, my health is too poor to survive on my own.

*For an extra challenge (answer these 5 questions) let's say that you couldn't receive government assistance.*

It wouldn't happen, I live in Canada, not the United States of Barbarians.


----------



## Zypherus (Mar 30, 2012)

I went the traditional route and moved out when I was 18. But if I would have been kicked out I guess I'd still do what I am doing now.


----------



## thora (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm 29, I've lasted this long with them and I know damn well they will never kick me out. I'm Korean so moving out is not part of our vocabulary.


----------



## Rampy (Mar 22, 2017)

i was kicked out when i turned 18(on my bithday) following coming out to my parents as gay a few weeks earlier. i stayed at a friends place for a few nights but his grandmother came to visit and there was nowhere for me to stay, so i tried to stay at my sisters place, but after her boyfrind found out i was gay i was back on the street, where i remained for 2 months as i went about selling sexual content of myself online until i had enough money for a hotel, i "worked" from there for almost 6 months while waiting to be accepted for a government help plan, once the plan was approved i took out a loan and started renting my own appartment, from there i applied to go to university (which i am attending now) and i recieve money from the government (just enough to get by) while i attend university, from there i am hoping to get a job as a system administrator or somthing similar, and its now 3 days until my next birthday. one hell of a year.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Interesting thread.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Rampy said:


> i was kicked out when i turned 18(on my bithday) following coming out to my parents as gay a few weeks earlier. i stayed at a friends place for a few nights but his grandmother came to visit and there was nowhere for me to stay, so i tried to stay at my sisters place, but after her boyfrind found out i was gay i was back on the street, where i remained for 2 months as i went about selling sexual content of myself online until i had enough money for a hotel, i "worked" from there for almost 6 months while waiting to be accepted for a government help plan, once the plan was approved i took out a loan and started renting my own appartment, from there i applied to go to university (which i am attending now) and i recieve money from the government (just enough to get by) while i attend university, from there i am hoping to get a job as a system administrator or somthing similar, and its now 3 days until my next birthday. one hell of a year.


Dam. That sounds like a lot to go through. Well im turning 18 in a few months so if my parents were to kick my out, i think it would really give me that push i need to start making my own way in life. Kind of like making a child walk on his own.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Non-issue for me. They're dead, I inherited their money, and I am now the Lord of my own Manor.

My biggest worry is running out of money before I run out of life, though I probably worry too much given my net worth and great diversification.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

thora said:


> I've lasted this long with them and I know damn well they will never kick me out. I'm Korean so moving out is not part of our vocabulary.


Change Korean to Iranian and that's me.


----------

